# Trapping



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

I am interested in starting to trap this winter. Wondering if it is mainly just a hobby ( which would be fine) or if you can make a dollar or 2? I have to take a class to get a license I found out, but what would anyone recommend is best way to learn the trade?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Most important is to learn proper fur handling. Plenty of videos on you tube. Properly handled fur will bring good money from NAFA.( north american fur auction). Less quality furs should be sold locally as NAFA will only be profitable for quality furs.Keep in mind the fur market fluctuates a lot year to year due to the finances of buying countries such as China,Korea and Russia,the major buyers.

Wade


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Find someone locally that will apprentice you.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I trap a few coyotes, mostly for fun and to keep numbers down on the farm, probably average $20-25 apiece for them. Midwestern fur ins't that good.

I think there is a little money to be made if you work it real hard. As mentioned above, skinning, scraping, drying and handling of furs, and then getting it sold for a fair price is a big part of the deal. it can be a fun deal for an avid outdoors-man. My neighbor makes a couple thousand dollars every season at it, mostly ***** and muskrat.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Good to hear you want to try trapping. I agree with all the advice already given. My advice would be to subscribe to a magazine called Fur-Fish-Game. It's about the only magazine I read these days. Like most activities, you can really get in to it as a serious venture or an enjoyable past-time or both. Good luck.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't trap but shoot a good number of coyotes every year. We have a local buyer who will buy our hides on the carcass for about 50% of the market value.
I have no problem with him making the money for stretching scraping and sewing the hides so I don't have to when I don't want to take the time.
He only takes coyote from end of Oct to the middle of march no matter what has been done. Spring and summer fur isn't as good.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

as hobby trapper I think your best to start as a hobby , then when you know more try and make some money at it if you want , it certainly isn't easy money , anyone who thinks it's easy money generally doesn't really trap.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The fur market has crashed so I would look at it as a hobby. Most people will be lucky to break even now if they add up all of their expenses.

There are plenty of youtubes on making sets and handling fur now. When I was learning very few experienced trappers would help anyone. Now everyone with video camera tells almost everything they know on youtube. I did take trapping lessons from a couple of very successful trappers in the late 70's and some trappers still give lessons but you will benefit the most by having a couple of seasons experience first.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Whether you can make money, depends on the quality of fur of your target animals, which depends on where you live in most cases. Up here, western Coyotes have been averaging over 100 bucks. One can make good dollars at those prices. But that is just one target animal in one area. Lots of places fur quality is very poor and in low demand at the best of times.

I am not sure how one can make much money if prices are say 20 bucks or so a yote. One can do better with their time input than that. Equipment is not free, gas is not cheap, ( at least up here).

I agree, fur fish game is a great magazine. Good luck, if nothing else, it is fun and healthy exercise, and you are contributing to the balance of nature, and keeping animals wild and not tame like they get in the cities. Animals with a healthy respect for man, are a big benefit in rural areas for those with farm animals.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought that I read that even the primo western coyote market has taken a hit too.

Regardless of the price it's still an exciting and challenging sport.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's like Christmas morning when you were a kid to walk up on a double with 2 fat boars

a mile pack out with 2 - 20 pounders in your pack basket and a 3rd in your hand cause you just couldn't take any more eight on the shoulder straps is a bit more like doing the dishes after Christmas dinner 

a longer walk in and out carrying your gear will teach you how to be a minimalist in short order


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it's like Christmas morning when you were a kid to walk up on a double with 2 fat boars
> 
> a mile pack out with 2 - 20 pounders in your pack basket and a 3rd in your hand cause you just couldn't take any more eight on the shoulder straps is a bit more like doing the dishes after Christmas dinner
> 
> a longer walk in and out carrying your gear will teach you how to be a minimalist in short order


Or a fast skinner.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Or a fast skinner.


the place I was trapping a park on the north edge of a city they wouldn't have been to happy if I left carcasses lay , as it was I was only to use DP's and no guns period


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Google the Michigan trappers education manual it will show you basic sets how to case properly and so forth and so on. The NAFA manual will tell you more specifics on the handling part and how they want them. Keep logs of your sets with set style, bait, lure, weather, lunar phase, if you had a miss or catch or nothing at all. This will help later on when you forgot how you caught the fur a few years back when the weather was screwed up. After gas, traps, baits, lures and time invested you probably won't turn a profit with a dozen traps for awhile but it is a great hobby. I think 3 years ago top dollar bob cat went for 3000 out of Montana with the average in Montana Wyoming and Idaho being 1800 per Bob cat. If you chase raccoons the Z traps are worth their weight in gold personally. And as said previously watch fur fish and game they usually have pretty accurate prices broke out by region. Skunks can be worth a chunk of you learn to drain their scent from them and sell to lure making companies. Kaatz bros and f and t post are great retailers for trapping supplies and equipment, they have everything. Get a book or 4 by the renowned trappers and read them. There are tons of great resources out there. Last but not least good luck!!!


----------

